# Bright spots on LCD??



## kingman99 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi

I nticed on my T-40 IBM Thinkpad that there are some small bright spots on both sides of the sceen.

What is this and can l fix it for a reasonable amount.
Thanks

Alan


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is this brand new ???

If not .. try pushing on them gently with a soft cloth.


----------



## kingman99 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the fast reply, no it's not new l bought it on ebay and it's a 2005 thinkpad T-40

I can send it back but l would rather fix it if l can.

Alan


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try pushing on the bad pixels.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If it's been setting awhile .. They may be asleep and need exercise.
Play a video.


----------



## kingman99 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks

I will try it now. I tried using a micro denier towel but nothing happened

Alan


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

See here ... http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/523297-burned-out-pixel.html? ... Post #5
And cross your fingers.


----------



## kingman99 (Dec 13, 2004)

http://udpix.free.fr/

Right now l'm running this program and it doesn't seem to be working but l will let it do it's thing overnight.

Alan


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good luck ... I'll keep my fingers crossed ... But I think it's a long shot.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In most cases the "bright pixels" are caused by hardware failure.
No amount of software can "fix" a hardware failure, but always worth a try...


----------

